# Scratch repair and lacquer



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Hi I've looked through the forums but apologies if I have missed the answer to this. 

I have a scratch on my door about 2 inches long. The car is metallic black so obviously also lacquered. 

Reading the advice on chip repair, and have done some myself before, I can't work out how to deal with the lacquer on a scratch. 

Eg should I try to paint within the scratch and then build up the level with lacquer. That feels like the right thing but also seems that it would be hard! Or should I paint, wet sand and polish, and the coat on some lacquer and flat that back?

Any advice would be really fantastic.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, just curious, but what is the reason for going down the bodyshop repair route? Is the scratch right down to the panel?

Would you not be able to:


Machine polish the scratch to reduce it's severity
Use a glaze to mask\dress what remains
Use sealant\wax to protect the glaze

For sure, ultimately, some of the defect would still be there but if it's done properly you'd be hard pressed to see it. And you'd have an awful lot less work.


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

German Taxi said:


> Hi, just curious, but what is the reason for going down the bodyshop repair route? Is the scratch right down to the panel?
> 
> Would you not be able to:
> 
> ...


Hi. Thanks for the reply.

No plans for the bodyshop unless I make some horrible mistake!

I am mostly concerned with sanding down. Clearly (sic) the clearcoat is now proud of the surrounding paint but when I sand I will also sand surrounding paint which will need correction.

I've done this plenty of times doing stone chips on the bonnet and tbh I've never worried about risk of strike through but I've seen a lot of posts on other forums counselling against sanding lacquered finishes. Including one by a senior forum member who had struck through and was making things worse trying to fix it! (Not on DW btw).

Should I worry about how much I can safely sand? Implication was it may be ok now, but presents a risk in the future with further polishing. I sand using well soaked 2500grit and until now have always thought that was safe as long as you went sensibly.

I've also been looking at the de-nibber/titanium block but worry that for a bigger repair this would be likely to gouge the paint.

ANY comments or ideas, especially reassurance if I am safe to carry on, greatly appreciated.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

simonpj145 said:


> Clearly (sic) the clearcoat is now proud of the surrounding paint.....


I don't think I fully get your meaning with this. So, please bear with me for a moment while I try to get on your page. I am going to assume (and please correct me) that your car's bodywork is comprised as follows, top layer to bottom layer:


Clear coat
Colour coat
Primer
Substrate

If the scratch is just sitting _in_ the clear coat and not _through_ it then (providing you are careful!) you will only be tackling clear coat removal to reduce/remove the defect.

My understanding of the defect as you describe it is that you have a scratch and, while it's not right down to the substrate, you are otherwise unsure how deep it is? Does it catch your fingernail?

Also do you have access to a paint depth gauge? Even if it's just to give you some idea of what you're working with? Sanding could easily remove a lot of clear coat, leaving you little leeway for tackling any future defects in the same area.

Personally, I'm a big fan of partial defect removal/gloss enhancement and then using a masking glaze - it's like an insurance policy. And, while applying a glaze is an extra step, it will be less effort (and worry?) than sanding/polishing to completely remove the defect.

Hmmm. I seem to have asked you as many question as you were looking to have answered. Sorry about that.


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Actually really helpful mate!

It's through the clear coat and in fact the metal is slightly dented but on the top edge where I don't think it can be put back to shape. 

It also sounds like I am right to worry about how much clear coat I sand off. I wouldn't want to be nervous of future corrections. I am considering a paint de-nibber/blade but I think I have sanded that area enough now. 

Thank you for commenting, appreciated.


----------

